# Los Angeles/oc.....no Future



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2016)

I live in So Cal. LA county specifically,  and in this city?  
We currently have the highest rate of illiteracy in the history of Los Angeles.

Here is a glimpse at the future of LA .....and maybe the future of the US

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/atq/5606145513.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2016)

I donno man. I've heard that word many times, bintage, and if you lived down south of San Diego you'll see that vintage is pronounced bintage. The language is Spanglish.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2016)

LOL gotcha....I was refering to the body of the sellers post......an array of grammatical butchering goin' down....and I wonder what makes that bike so "fast"?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 3, 2016)

I saw this add with "great bittina" recently...wtf is bittina?


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2016)

WOW! That has got to be a joke. If not, it is very sad.


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2016)

consider yourself luckey,i live in minneapolis,highest solmolian pop in the us,was at the bike shop sat.a somali came in and didnt know enough english to tell the owner what he wanted done to his bike!some nice areas of the city have been turned to s--t!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

OK Bill Gates tried to make this idiot proof--turn on your spell checker. When you get that red underline--there's your sign! V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2016)

Hate to point out, but there are regular contributors here that have a great deal of trouble with spelling, punctuation, etc.  Just read what you have written before you push the SEND button please.

Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 3, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Hate to point out, but there are regular contributors here that have a great deal of trouble with spelling, punctuation, etc.  Just read what you have written before you push the SEND button please.
> 
> Mike



Punctuwhayhuh? What witchcraft is this!?.. You are very very right. Some posts are painful to read and that's if they can even be deciphered at all...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 3, 2016)

Look at the keyboard. V is right next to B.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 3, 2016)

Auto correct and whatever it's called when your device predicts the words for you, combined with laziness is usually to blame.

If I let my phone rewrite the above, it would say;

Audio correct and whatever you want to call it That pretty the world fork you, combine with Lazarus is usual too black.


----------



## spoker (Jul 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> OK Bill Gates tried to make this idiot proof--turn on your spell checker. When you get that red underline--there's your sign! V/r Shawn



this aint english class its a bike site quit bitchen!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I saw this add with "great bittina" recently...wtf is bittina?



Bittina is an object that has just a little bit of patina in its appearance


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

spoker said:


> this aint english class its a bike site quit bitchen!



This is comical. I wasn't bitching. Looks like some folks missed more than English class!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 3, 2016)

I typed "bittina" into my phone and it came back Britannia. Were higgins made in england?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I typed "bittina" into my phone and it came back Britannia. Were higgins made in england?





I typed s h I t here on the forum and it posted the word garbage.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2016)

I stopped to get lunch the other day and there was a sign on the door saying " We don't except checks".
I turned around & left.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 3, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> I stopped to get lunch the other day and there was a sign on the door saying " We don't except checks".
> I turned around & left.




---------You're an "acception" to the rule my friend!


----------



## XBPete (Jul 3, 2016)

It starts at the top,,, Common Core...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

XBPete said:


> It starts at the top,,, Common Core...




I thought it all started with Dan Quayle. Then Bush promptly took over with the dumbing up. What was his motto? Nobody will ever be as smart as me.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 3, 2016)

I saw a sign in the window of a big chain auto parts store today that read "open independance day."

It wasn't hand lettered, either. It was made at a print shop.

The best, worst spelling example I've ever seen, was on a car dealership that overlooks the 22 freeway in Garden Grove, CA.

It was a giant  yellow banner that spanned the length of their 5 story parking garage, and measured about 12' high by, I dunno, 200' long?

It read "NEW AND USED VECHICLES..."

after driving by every day for 6 months, I called them up and asked how much their v-chickles cost. After explaining, stayed on the line while the manager walked out to the lot and looked at it. Man, was he pissed off.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2016)

Burger joint near my work.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 6, 2016)

In downtown Miami (Little Havana) you can find Stores with signs that reads " We speak English" in every other corner, amazing!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


>



Better make that call, if they can't spell, maybe they can't count either. Chance of a lifetime right there.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 16, 2016)

My favorite is "needs restored" or "needs chromed". I see it all over ebay and even here on the ed-u-macated CABE....

Sing with me now.... where have all the verbs gone... long time passing, where have all the verbs gone, long time ago....


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 16, 2016)

A church in my neighborhood recently put up a huge banner that says "*JUBILATE!*" I'm fairly certain that's no more a word than "*conversate*" is, but we're teaching those words in church and hip-hop music so it must be right.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 16, 2016)

If the church uses it in a sentence, like " if jubilate for mass, you'll go to hell..."

Then it makes sense.

(It's actually a real word, though, I looked it up.)


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 20, 2016)

That's funny! 'Cause ju's dont go to mass, they go to temple.   (Please no hate mail, or offended commentary, I'm just making a silly joke.)


----------



## bairdco (Jul 20, 2016)

I got that, but since you said it was on a church, I went with "ju," meaning "you," and I didn't want to mention the obvious because i couldn't think of a way to make it not sound racist.

Also, I was riding my bike yesterday, and my conversate a big hole in my sock.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 21, 2016)

And just to clear this up, it's posted in the Inland Empire craigslist. 

For those of you not from southern California, the IE is our meth-producing, lifted 4x4 drivin', mullet-wearin', red headed stepchild of a county.

I'm surprised the guards let the guy post an ad from jail.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 21, 2016)

Your converse must have been hungry. 

I quite liked your joke...  and tried to improve on it while not offending anyone or appearing racist myself.... of course people can find offense in just about anything if they are looking. :eek: My Israeli mother in law thought it was funny, so to me passed the test.


----------



## None (Jul 21, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Hate to point out, but there are regular contributors here that have a great deal of trouble with spelling, punctuation, etc.  Just read what you have written before you push the SEND button please.
> 
> Mike



I like it. I approve this message! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just spotted this in the Wholesale parts dept out back...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Just spotted this in the Wholesale parts dept out back...
> View attachment 344323




I think brocken is German for "I can't spell"


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 15, 2016)

spoker said:


> consider yourself luckey,i live in minneapolis,highest solmolian pop in the us,was at the bike shop sat.a somali came in and didnt know enough english to tell the owner what he wanted done to his bike!some nice areas of the city have been turned to s--t!!




Spoker, you gotta see the irony of you mentioning how poor someone else's english is... Is solmolian pop on available in Minneapolis? I'd like to try some!


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 16, 2016)

spoker said:


> consider yourself luckey,i live in minneapolis,highest solmolian pop in the us,was at the bike shop sat.a somali came in and didnt know enough english to tell the owner what he wanted done to his bike!some nice areas of the city have been turned to s--t!!



Consider yourself "Lucky", highest "somalian" population. I think you have turned off your "spell check" feature on your P.C.


----------



## spoker (Aug 16, 2016)

but i dont care what you think


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 16, 2016)

I bit Tina wunce.  WTF I bitter more than wunce. 


Schwinn499 said:


> I saw this add with "great bittina" recently...wtf is bittina?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 16, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> I bit Tina wunce.  WTF I bitter more than wunce.



Ive herd, bite three times a lady...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Ive herd, bite three times a lady...


----------



## bairdco (Aug 17, 2016)

spoker said:


> but i dont care what you think




That was my thought when i read your Somalian bashing post.


----------



## spoker (Aug 17, 2016)

since when is reality bashing?


----------



## bairdco (Aug 17, 2016)

Never mind.  If you ain't pickin' up what I'm layin' down, you'll never get it.


----------



## spoker (Aug 19, 2016)

then i have succeded


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2016)

I find it ironic that the same people that complain about the immigrant language barrier are the same people that struggle with the native language that they have been taught their whole lives.... Honestly, you look like a hypocritical azz if you complain someone can't learn the new language of their new home in record time when yourself have hardly a grasp on said spelling of that language that you have been around your whole life!?!?!... English is a very very difficult language to learn obviously, look at a good chunk of the native population that has lived here for the entirety of their lives lol... I lived in Northern Italy. Spoker, you should go there and tell me how fun it is to try to explain what you want or need to practically everyone!.. They are definitely more forgiving then certain members of our society when it comes to language issues. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2016)

And to address the" parts of town going to shiiit" because of a population of immigrants moving  in. Trust me man, come to the Midwest, you want to talk about parts of town going to hell because a certain type of people moved in?.. Then white Americans have that title hands down. There are parts here in Wichita that are absolutely horrible....guess who lives there?.. white trash fat toothless wellfare milking  hillbillies. Crap everywhere, dogs everywhere and kids everywhere.....I'm sure there are other parts of the nation that you can see this so don't regulate it to one specific population of people.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Aug 19, 2016)

go back down in your moms basement and dont tell me what i should do!!


----------



## bairdco (Aug 19, 2016)

Every bike I've had stolen from me and recovered was ripped off by a white guy.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 20, 2016)

She lives in cali...no basement lol... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Aug 20, 2016)

oh ya trailer houses dont have basements he he he!!


----------

